# What do you guys pay to cut and keep someone else's hay?



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Greenhorn here back form more 

I have a guy that asked me if I would like to cut his hay... Historically I'm sure he hasn't gotten much of anything for whatever was cut and he wants to keep locals cutting. He called and claims a gentlemen from 45 miles away is willing to pay him 85 a bale he gets off his acreage... To me that sounds ridiculous... Admittedly I don't know what size bales this guy is going to be rolling but we typically do half tons. Many of the locals sell their hay for 35-50 dollars a round by us. I'm in northeast WI...

I don't know if this guy is trying to get the biggest bang for his buck or if there's literally crazies out there that will pay someone that much money to come, cut, and bale their hay... Especially 45 miles out. Is this something that sounds accurate? If this is I might have this guy come cut my hay for 85 a bale and I'll go buy a bunch of 40 dollar rounds 

What would you guys offer a landowner to cut their hay? If the market here is only dictating $35-50 I was thinking $10 a bale. I still don't understand how someone can offer $85 a bale and still spin a profit after fuel and everything.

I tried doing a search... what do you guys think? I'm probably going to tell him to take that offer and run. There's no way I can compete with that... Hopefully this guy doesn't move in and suck up all the fields


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That is what kind of hay? And even so that would hafta be a big azz bale! Think he's playin you. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would tell him the $85 per roll was too good of a deal to pass up and for him to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

So far from what our prices are I can't hardly comment. You have a hard time getting 30$ for a 4x5 bale here.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

diff things at diff places, but the deals I've had one guy i gave him 5$ roll, doing neighbors now, I fertilize it an give em 3.50 RB 4x5s


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't imagine paying $85 dollars a roll and still having to do all the work of puttin it up. Shoot I have a hard enough time selling 4x5 roll for $35 here.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Dang send that guys number to me ! He can have all mine I'm going on vacation!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this alfalfa?

Bale size?

I'd pay $85 in a heartbeat for 5x6 rd bales this yr.If a good stand of nice hay.Decent size field.

HERE.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Is this alfalfa?
> 
> Bale size?
> 
> ...


Exactly I was thinking the same Ya gotta do the math


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Haha I got a laugh out of many of your posts... Seems many of you are in the same boat I am and feel the same way. I do 4 by 5's on this end as well... No alfalfa just grasses and legumes...

The hay isn't Alfalfa... I'm not sure when the last time they've been fertilized either... Like I said typically around here bales sell for roughly 35-50... We don't have any big dairy operations close to us so no one around me plants alfalfa.

I'll prolly call him tomorrow or the next day and tell him what the majority of you guys are thinking haha. Take the money and run!!! Then I'll ask for the number so I can leave my tractor parked, get paid for my hay, then buy hay for half the price :lol: kidding btw...

Interesting to hear your prices Hayward. I looked up UW-WI custom rates and where I'm at it's a little under $10 a bale or so. Most recent one I could find was 2010 tho  Not sure how much has changed...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Ya recon he ment $85 a ton instead of bale?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Could be someone with no hay now? Tiny town hay auction price rumors lately here have been awfully high. Lots and lots of money for grass.

The other day I saw some evidence of it. Driving dirt back road I had to stop for 7 bony horses eating at the side of the road.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never have paid for hay like that. Normally if someone approaches me like that I just offer to rent the field from them bt the acre and pay the going rate for an established hay field. I also don't like buying hay from somebody as it screws up my cash flow as I have enough storage that I normally don't sell a lot of hay until winter when the prices go back up.


----------

